# I have no idea!



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Sorry for the lack of a picture! :-|

What colour would you call a pony if he had Strawberry Roan colouring all over, light (but not white) almost golden mane and tail, with white legs and white spots all over?


----------



## Reno Bay (Jul 8, 2012)

Snizard93 said:


> Sorry for the lack of a picture! :-|
> 
> What colour would you call a pony if he had Strawberry Roan colouring all over, light (but not white) almost golden mane and tail, with white legs and white spots all over?


Flaxen chestnut/strawberry roan pinto/appaloosa (depending on the pattern could be any of the pinto/appy patterns...)?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Are they spots or patches of white?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Do you have a picture?


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

lilruffian said:


> Are they spots or patches of white?





Poseidon said:


> Do you have a picture?


They are clear spots, larger on his belly and smaller on his head and neck. I don't have a picture at the moment sorry.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Snizard93 said:


> They are clear spots, larger on his belly and smaller on his head and neck. I don't have a picture at the moment sorry.


How similar is this guy?


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Sounds like a strawberry roan Pinto with flaxen


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

sounds like the roan is due to Sabino, if that's the case, pinto!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

MelissaAnn said:


> sounds like the roan is due to Sabino, if that's the case, pinto!


 Yes, sabino could be it. Sounds more accurate, though a photo would be nice. Even if it was just of a horse with similar coloring


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> How similar is this guy?


That's close, but our ones mane is a lot lighter, and more yellow. And his spots are not as joined a that. I'll get a pic when I can.


----------



## Snizard93 (Oct 12, 2011)

Here's just a head shot, gives an idea of how the spots are.


----------



## MelissaAnn (Aug 26, 2011)

Chestnut with flaxen, frame, sabino....plus probably more but I am not expert!


----------

